# Deleting 1.8T Air Conditioner Compressor...what bracket/pulley?



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

I have a friend who I am helping to delete the a/c system on his car because we are shaving the bay. Does anyone make a bracket/pulley system that he could buy or is everyone making theirs?


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Deleting 1.8T Air Conditioner Compressor...what bracket/pulley? (SMOOTH)*

I just removed the A/C compressor and then picked up a new shorter serpentine belt that is designed for the MK4 4-cylinder engines without A/C.
Here is a picture with the compressor removed and the original belt in place.








Here is a picture of the new belt that is the proper size.








I hope that helps. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Deleting 1.8T Air Conditioner Compressor...what bracket/pulley? (SMOOTH)*

As stated just take out the compressor and get a shorter belt. There is an OEM non AC belt available at the dealer, even though no Mk4 came in the US without AC...


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Deleting 1.8T Air Conditioner Compressor...what bracket/pulley? (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_As stated just take out the compressor and get a shorter belt. There is an OEM non AC belt available at the dealer, even though no Mk4 came in the US without AC...

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The VW part number for the OEM non A/C belt is:
06A 145 933 D
And the dimensions of the belt are:
21.18x1120mm
The belt in second picture in my above post is the same belt that I have just listed the part number and dimensions for.


----------

